# Mould removal service in Dubai?



## shaken (Jul 19, 2014)

Hi there! My husband and moved into a 2-bedroom villa/apartment in Dubai Marina Quays and have been struggling with a mould situation. It is unlike anything I've seen in my last 6 years in Dubai. So far, we have sanitized the AC using SaniService, we have dehumidifers, air sanitizers - they have helped control it, but not eliminate it. This stuff is growing on our doors, in and on our kitchen closet drawers, belongings sitting out. There are some hard-to-reach places where you can see that there is massive growth (so gross).

Does anyone know of a reliable mould removal/cleaning service I can reach out to? Thank you so much!


----------

